# Help: Registering to become Uber Driver



## ubernotes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi,

I'm going to become an Uber driver. However, the following registration page is confusing. I don't have my own car. 
Does the second part of this form mean that I first must rent a car before I can apply to become a driver?!

Thanks,


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

ubernotes said:


> I'm going to become an Uber driver. However, the following registration page is confusing. I don't have my own car.
> Does the second part of this form mean that I first must rent a car before I can apply to become a driver?!


Probably not. It is not a five minute exercise, so upload your 'personal documents' and then select 'I need a vehicle'.
Just get the wheels in motion, before you need to get anti depressants due to Über's mind games. 
.


----------



## ubernotes (Nov 14, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Probably not. It is not a five minute exercise, so upload your 'personal documents' and then select 'I need a vehicle'.
> Just get the wheels in motion, before you need to get anti depressants due to Über's mind games.
> .


I will see if I can proceed without choosing any options in the second part of that form, because if I choose "I need a vehicle" it'll take me to a page where all Uber partners that rent cars are listed. That's why I confused as to why this option is there in the form before I get my personal documents approved.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Man if your renting a car driving Uber you may feel like your pushing [email protected] up hill. Just saying.


----------



## ubernotes (Nov 14, 2017)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Man if your renting a car driving Uber you may feel like your pushing [email protected] up hill. Just saying.


Do you mean it's not worth it? I'm currently out of work and thought since I enjoy driving cars ( usually I rent ), this may be a good source of income. I hope I can earn at least 2K per month. Do you think it's possible?


----------



## BlackX5 (Oct 5, 2017)

You can definitely earn $2k per month after lease/taxes etc.
I would suggest you would need to do approximately 30-35 hours per week. (which will net you your $500 per week min.)


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

30-35 with own car, 40-45 renting a car... renting may pay off at tax time but I’m not sure?


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Its difficult for us to give you advice as the sign up method changed on November 1,


----------



## MatthewJ (Oct 18, 2017)

Just upload all your documents BEFORE you rent a vehicle, make sure you get the GO email from uber saying that you are now a partner etc etc. 
You can chat with uber and they can put a "DUMMY" vehicle rego & insurance, while you wait for approval.
Once you have the OK email from Uber, that's when you can rent and find your car, which you then need to take to Uber office for inspection. And they will update your account with the Car rego & Insurance.

I started Uber 1 week ago and that's what I did.

I hope that make sense.


----------



## littlemissmaya (Aug 26, 2017)

ubernotes said:


> Do you mean it's not worth it? I'm currently out of work and thought since I enjoy driving cars ( usually I rent ), this may be a good source of income. I hope I can earn at least 2K per month. Do you think it's possible?


welcome, 2k/mth is definitely possible, also make sure you have a good accountant handy


----------



## corsair (Oct 16, 2017)

Don't waste your time. Try and get a proper job.


----------

